# How is the LAker pregame girl Jackie Johnson on KCAL-9?



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Everytime she comes on during the Laker game I see James Worthy licking his lips. 

She is smoking hot. She does that weather for KCAL at night.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Everytime she comes on during the Laker game I see James Worthy licking his lips.


:laugh: Yep, I've noticed that too. She doesn't have the best looking face in the business but neck down she's :fire:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Oh my gawd, i'm totally in lust with her!

It must be the braces that does it for me


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> :ttiwwp:


http://images.google.com/images?q=Jackie+Johnson+&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&output=search
google image search yielded this result:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Jezus Marion Jones!!!! No way!!! 



> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?q=Jackie+Johnson+&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&output=search
> google image search yielded this result:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Although, this pictures does not do it justice


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Here's Jackie Johnson, on the left:










Here's Jackie Johnson hard at work for KCAL:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Eh what's so special about that?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Eh what's so special about that?


Boobies?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Boobies?



u said it EHL, you said it


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Boobies!!!!!


:yes:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

She came from a Mami tv station (wsvn) about the same time as the season started so the joke in my house is she came to LA as part of the Shaq trade.

Her bio:

http://kcal9.com/bios/local_bio_275193307.html/


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Everytime she comes on during the Laker game I see James Worthy licking his lips.


Well James is a well-known philanderer, so this isn't a real surprise.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Weather forecast has been the best since Jackie arrived.


----------

